# Buff's First Attempt @ a Diary



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 9, 2002)

Ok...where to start? 

Age:  32 (mother of 5)
Height:  5' 2.5" (and yes I claim the 1/2" every chance I get)
Weight:  165 lbs. (I was 248 lbs when I started in Oct. '01)

My measurements are: 
(I really hate to post these, but I am going to anyway) 

BF%: 26% (tested 4 weeks ago)
Chest: 38.5 (seems to be decreasing the fastest)
Biceps: Lt-14" & Rt-14"
Thighs: (Ugghhh!!) Lt-24.5" & Rt-24.5"(decreasing the slowest)
Waist: 31"
Hips: 41.5"(Slow like thighs)
Calves: Both are 17.25" (HUGE calves run in my family)

A little family history...my mother was a large woman (but short like me) and diabetic as well. Even though she was type 1, I still get tested yearly and I don't have it. I am built like my mother - short and I retain weight easily. My father was tall and lean (DAMN why couldn't his genes won???). He ate what ever he wanted and never gained a pound. He drank rather heavily and had some liver problems...but I am getting off track here. My mother died when I was 6 years old so I don't know if she ate very good or not. I just know she battle with her weight her whole life. 

I am a hippy/leggy person. I tend to gain and retain the weight in my ass/hips/legs easily. My upper body is doing well and starting to look rather nice aside from the fact that my tits are disappearing...well not disappearing because I was blessed in that department, but non the less they are getting smaller and smaller. Let see...what else about me...I love chocolate  and chocolate loves my hips. Since I changed my eating habits and exercise habits my will power is pretty damn good...occasionally crash and burn...man do I ever burn! Oh, well, I get right back up and on my way. 

I have had to fight my weight since I was about 14...I never learned how to control it until the past 9 months.

I am determined that I am going to have a nice body and feel good!

Did I forget something? Let me know if I did.

I will start my meals in the next post. Please be GENTLE with me as I am a "virgin" to all of this.   But I do want to know what I should do and where I am going wrong. Please help.

TCD...be nice...you scare me    j/k Give it to me baby, uh huh, uh huh!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

Good job Buff! Most women tend to gather the fat in the hips/legs, so you are NOT alone Looks like you made good progress so far! Can't wait to see your meals/workouts 

See that wasn't so bad....


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 9, 2002)

7-09-02

Multi-vitamin
Calcuim 600 mg
160 oz water (sorry I don't know liters)

1 Diet Dr. Pepper (I was weak and couldn't take it)


Meal #1
Protein shake
     28 grams whey
     6 oz water
     3 TBS Heavy Cream
     2 tsp Flax oil
     4 strawberries

Meal #2
4 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1TBS Peanut butter (nat)
1/2 c. Oatmeal w/ water

Meal #3
5 oz chicken breast
2 c Caulif.
2 tsp. olive oil
1/4 jalapeno (Mmmmmm)

Meal #4
1 can tuna
1 TBS. Light Mayo
1/2 c. yellow hominy
1 TBS Peanut butter (nat)

Meal #5
Protein shake
     42 grams whey(1.5 scoop)
     8 oz water
     2 TBS Heavy Cream
     1 tsp Flax oil
     4 strawberries

FitDay says:

Fat: 87    
Carbs: 79  
Protein: 152   
Total:   1693    

Ugh!! FitDay doesn't give TBS as a measurement for heavy cream. I had to adjust the amount to resemble what the carton said. I don't know if I did it right.

I got a really late start and only had time for 5 meals.

I didn't lift weights today...it was cardio day - 30 min  morning jog.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2002)

Great first post, i loved the detailed stats. One day i as the president of the itty bitty titty comitty may let you  join. LOL. 
BTW what is 1/2 c. yellow hominy? Should you be having flax and whipping cream? or maybe one or the other? And we will let that Dr.Pepper go for now, but you better get rid of it, or i may come kick your but. Anyways no matter what you do from here on in, you have made incredible progress and i definatley admire you. Plus 5 kids, i think your my hero. You will have to give me some pointers cause my bf and i want 5-6 kids.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

Your meal plan is good. I do agree w/ J'Bo, I don't think you should have the cream AND flax. That's too much fat for one meal. Also fitday allows you to create a "custom" food. That way you can make your own food name and stats for things they do not have on their database. As for ozs=liters...I have the same question myself


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2002)

NB here are my opinions, now remember I am not an expert and I am still learning alot myself, so these are just my opinions:

Meal #1
Protein shake
28 grams whey
6 oz water
3 TBS Heavy Cream
2 tsp Flax oil
4 strawberries

*Way to much fat here, this is a little over 21 G. Fat, I would cut down to 1 T. Cream & 2 tsp Flax, or 3 T Cream and no flax, or 1 T. Flax no cream*

Meal #2
4 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1TBS Peanut butter (nat)
1/2 c. Oatmeal w/ water

*Not enough fat or protein here, add another egg yolk and a couple more whites*

Meal #3
5 oz chicken breast
2 c Caulif.
2 tsp. olive oil
1/4 jalapeno (Mmmmmm)

*This one looks good, maybe a little more protein*

Meal #4
1 can tuna
1 TBS. Light Mayo
1/2 c. yellow hominy
1 TBS Peanut butter (nat)

*Ditch the PB and go with 1.5 T of Full Fat Mayo*

Meal #5
Protein shake
42 grams whey(1.5 scoop)
8 oz water
2 TBS Heavy Cream
1 tsp Flax oil
4 strawberries

*See comments on Meal 1*

I hope this helps.  Do you plan on carbing up at all cuz, this isn't something you can live on everyday without carbing up.  Take care and we'll all be watching.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

YES!!! Now we are getting somewhere! I have no idea what to mix with what so I just jumped in. Yesterday was my first day to have ever even own a bottle of flax much less eat it. Thanks for the help. I will fix those problems and move on. Please keep telling WTF is going on and what I should do...I REALLY need help.

Thanks!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> I hope this helps.  Do you plan on carbing up at all cuz, this isn't something you can live on everyday without carbing up.  Take care and we'll all be watching.



Tell me, tell me, tell me about carbing up...like I said I am a true newbie and I need lots of help. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2002)

Read w8's article on carbs.  Also, I would ditch the hominy.  I don't believe that to be slow burning.

w8's article on carbs


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Read w8's article on carbs.  Also, I would ditch the hominy.  I don't believe that to be slow burning.
> 
> w8's article on carbs






Ok, I will ditch the hominy. I didn't have any brown rice in the house...hominy was all I had and the label didn't look to bad. Thanks for the help.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey NB ... your work ethic is apparent, I'm sure you'll reach your goals easily!

BTW ... EXCELLENT av!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2002)

Great job girl. It looks like you off to the races. Mochy was right on her comments, i think a carb load once a week would be good for you. Hit the full fat mayo cause low fat dressings all have too much sugar.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Great job girl. It looks like you off to the races. Mochy was right on her comments, i think a carb load once a week would be good for you. Hit the full fat mayo cause low fat dressings all have too much sugar.



I don't have any full fat mayo (but I will get some)...I cut that out months ago LOL. I have been buying the lower fat for my family. I haven't eaten mayo since Oct until day before yesterday! Carb load I can do  

I do have a question though. The low fat dressing I am using now Kraft Ranch Done Right has 4.5 g of fat per 2 TBS and only 1 g of sugar. Can I use that?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

I was using that dressing on my tuna for the longest. It was yummy. However, I am told its a no no. Look at the ingredients. sugar and corn syrup are the SECOND ingredient. NOT GOOD. 

Use full fat mayo, or better yet safflower mayo. You need FAT not SUGAR 

BTW Don't get too excited over the carb up 
It is only oatmeal, sweet potato, veggies, and a half a banana or something to that effect. No bagels or pasta


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

Ok...here is what I have so far. I am getting ready to plan and post the rest of my meals so you can give me help BEFORE I eat them. But first here on the ones I have eaten today and my workout.


So far 2 liters of water

Meal #1
Protein shake
    1 scoop of whey Protein
    8 oz water
    3 TBS Heavy Cream
    4 strawberries

Meal #2
Tuna in water (6 oz can) - drained[.5g fat]
1 TBS Lite Mayo (I am sorry...its all I have right now.)[4g fat]
2 cups caulif. 
2 TBS Kraft Ranch Done Right dressing [4.5g fat 1g sugar]
1.5 tsp flax oil (not very tastey alone)   

That is all I have had so far. I will add my planned meal shortly...I hope.

I really need to go to the store and get some more food!

I will post my leg workout shortly also.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

WELCOME TO JOURNAL LAND NEWLY BUFF!!! I first want to say CONGRATULATIONS on losing all that weight!! WOW~ VERY impressive girl!! And, I bet it was hard since you have your hands full with 5 kids!! Your awesome! I wish you the best of luck~ I know you can do it.. you have already proved to us that u can!

OH~ I have to tell ya I love your journal with all the details.. your just like me.. I tell It all!! Good job!

ALL THE GIRLS were totally right (not that I am a pro) about their comments!!
We will be watching you.. and of Course helping you out!! 
take care!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

NB
try mixing your flax in with the tuna. Since they are both "fishy" you will not taste it at all.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

Oh ya.. forgot to ask ya..
Where in Texas do you live!!???! I am a Texas girl!! (Houston.. well really Cypress)

YOUR MEALS Soooo far look good to me!~~ But maybe only 2 tbs of the heavy cream w/ meal one?? (but hey I am NO Expert)


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2002)

How much protein, fat, carbs is in 1 scoop of your Whey?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> How much protein, fat, carbs is in 1 scoop of your Whey?




1 scoop = 28.35g

Protein: 20g
fat: 2g
carb: 4g


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2002)

Really high on the carbs.  Are the carbs from Sugar?  Who makes it?  You really need 2 scoops of it but not if the carbs come from sugar.  Otherwise, add on a couple ounces of another protein.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Really high on the carbs.  Are the carbs from Sugar?  Who makes it?  You really need 2 scoops of it but not if the carbs come from sugar.  Otherwise, add on a couple ounces of another protein.




LOL...I knew the sugar question was coming. It has 3g of sugar. It is a cheap brand EAS Advant Edge. I got it to get me started. I don't which one I should get. Now that we have broken the ice...which one do you recommend? I am almost out of this one and have to buy some more so I might as well get a good whey protein mix.

I really appreciate everyones help. I will figure it out...eventually.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

hey ya didn't answer my question.. where in Tx do u live??


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> hey ya didn't answer my question.. where in Tx do u live??



Oppps! I am sorry.  I am trying to plan my meals for the rest of the day...and I am at a loss. I am NOT very good at this.

Anyway, I live in the San Antonio area--->Kerrville. Our little town lost some homes (no lives, thank goodness) with the recent flooding...and guess what?????? It is raining AGAIN! We were ok...got a little water in the house, but not much. One of the little creeks here rose and washed homes away. I mean they are completely gone. There were cars and trucks washed away. Here is a picture of a car stuck in a tree.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 10, 2002)

NB-

Great Start To a Great Journal!

I was perusing your website yesterday and you have some nice pix of your ink !!! I like the fact that as you get smaller your dragons are getting bigger

Excellent progress overall since you began. Given your family history and the level of continuous work you are putting in, you are doing a fine job.

With the refinements the ladies are suggesting, I am sure that your resistant areas will catch up to the rest soon.

Keep it up! It's great to see such a dedicated non-pro doing so well. It helps the rest of us with growing families realize that it's not a pipe dream to fit a healthy lifestyle into the mix!!!!!!

rgds,
Tom


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> NB-
> 
> Great Start To a Great Journal!
> ...



Thanks Tom! I appreciate your comments. You are right...it can be done - just gotta want it bad enough. AND I DO!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by newly_buff *_
> .....Meal #1
> Protein shake
> 1 scoop of whey Protein
> ...




Meal #3
6 oz chicken
1/2 brown rice
1 tsp. olive oil
I think this is only 8 or 9g of fat...what else can I do? 

Also, which do you believe? FitDays #'s or the label #'s?

Meal #4
I can't remember...I will think about it.

Meal #5
Protein shake
    1 scoop of whey Protein
    8 oz water
    3 TBS Heavy Cream
    4 strawberries


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2002)

Get a whey that has no sugar.  Your gonna have to find one that you like they all taste different.  I use Optimum or Designer or Isopure.  Just have to find one you like.

Meal 3 is a good time to add a tsp. flax.  You know not to cook with your oils right?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Get a whey that has no sugar.  Your gonna have to find one that you like they all taste different.  I use Optimum or Designer or Isopure.  Just have to find one you like.
> 
> Meal 3 is a good time to add a tsp. flax.  You know not to cook with your oils right?



Damn. I already ate. No, I didn't know for sure that you don't cook with oils, but I figured as much. Can I ask why though if you are eating it anyway? I know...silly, but I gotta ask.

I mixed my olive oil in with my rice. (Not going to eat it plain anymore!   ) Wasn't too bad. My chicken was yummy.

I will go on a whey hunt. Thanx a million.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

hey girl! I know where Kerrville is! Been there a few times! Ya, we were watching all about the horrible flooding up there. Thats sooo sad!! We were Suppose to go to the river last weekend.. YEA Right Huh! My friends Grandparents live up there, and their house got water in it too! SORRY YOUR HOUSE GOT some, I know that sucked!!! 
That was wierd how those Entire homes were just floating away!

My gosh.. ITS RAINING AGAIN!! CRAPOLA~~!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

7-10-02 Workout

12 min run to get the blood flowing.

4 sets low row machine - 12 @ 90 lbs. x 2 & 10 @ 90 lbs. x2
4 sets of good mornings - 10 @ 75 lbs. & 10 @ 65 lbs.
3 sets of standing calf machine - 20 @ 455 lbs.
3 sets of sitting calf machine - 20 @ 80 lbs. (alternating toes in, out, center)
3 sets of standing leg curl - 10 @ 60 lbs.
4 sets of squats - 10 @ 155 lbs.
3 sets of leg extension - 10 @ 80 lbs.
3 sets of leg press - 10 @ 250 lbs.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

I have not seen anything about beans in the posted menus. Are pinto bean allowed or not? I want to know if I can added them to my meal plan. So much to learn  who knew.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2002)

No beans.  Sorry, I love beans too, and all sorts.  I do believe there is one kind you can have but I don't know what it is.
As far as the oil, if it is heated above a certain temp it turns into transfatty acids which is worse for you than saturated fat, in turns defetes the whole purpose of using the oils as an essential fatty acid.  I don't know the temp for each but I know its not very high, hence the reason flax oil and safflower oil should stay in your fridge.  Olive Oil can withstand the highest heat but still not recommended for cooking.  Stick with Pam! 

I mix my oils sometimes for taste like 1 tsp Olive, 1 tsp. Safflower, 1 tsp Flax and put it in my oatmeal, brown rice, protein shake, or just pour it over my veggies.  Only in the worst case will I down the shit straight.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 10, 2002)

Damn girl! I thought I'd pop in and see if you needed any help and you're already covered! Leslie and mochy....I'm impressed!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by newly_buff *_
> Ok...here is what I have so far. I am getting ready to plan and post the rest of my meals so you can give me help BEFORE I eat them. But first here on the ones I have eaten today and my workout.
> 
> 
> ...



*Girl just hit edit/delete to re post the rest of your days instead of copying and pasting, this way it will be easier for us to read.*

*You do back with legs? wow are you tough, that is one hard w/o girl. Keep up the posting, we are here for you.*


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 11, 2002)

7-11-02

Multi-vitamin
Calcium Tablet 

6 L of H20 Woo Hoo! I did it!
0  Diet Dr. Peppers (the first time in years I haven't had at least one Diet Dr. Pepper a day) 

Meal #1
Protein shake
    1 scoop of whey Protein
    8 oz water
    3 TBS Heavy Cream
    4 strawberries
3 oz chicken breast

Meal #2
Protein pancakes  
    1/2 C oats
    1/2 C cottage ch.
    1 TBS Soy Pro. Flour
    5 egg whites
    1 egg yolk
   *I love these things! No splenda or SF syrup needed! Mmmmm.

Meal #3
Can of Tuna 
1 TBS REAL mayo
2 C Spinach
1 TBS Newmans Balsamic Vinagrette

Meal #4
6 oz chicken breast
2 C broccoli
1 TBS Newmans Balsamic Vinagrette
1 tsp. flax oil

Meal #5
Same as meal #1 
(except I used 1 TBS H. cream & 2 tsp. flax oil)

FitDay say...

Total:   1719    
Fat: 77  
Carbs: 65   
Protein: 190 


Workout 
45 minutes on cardio machine (they call it a crosstrainer here - I think )


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2002)

Much better!  Did you figure out the macros on fitday yet?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Much better!  Did you figure out the macros on fitday yet?




Sort of.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed the pancakes! Just remember not to eat them EVERYDAY Looking godd girl


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2002)

NB, What an awesome day. The diet looks perfect. Congrats on the Dr.Pepper, i knew you could do it. If you can push 6 kids out, you can do anything. Once again your an inspiration to me.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 11, 2002)

HELP! 

What do I eat with my oatmeal if it has the complete 25 g of carbs I am supposed to have for the whole meal???  Eggs have 2 g so that is out...what else can I do?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2002)

Have a protein shake, or throw some of the oatmeal away? How much oatmeal are you having?


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by newly_buff *_
> HELP!
> 
> What do I eat with my oatmeal if it has the complete 25 g of carbs I am supposed to have for the whole meal???  Eggs have 2 g so that is out...what else can I do?



Don't worry about it....eat all your oats and have your eggs or your protein. We count only active carb grams....carb count - the fibre count. Are you using 1/2 cup or 1/3 cup. 1/2 cup has 30 g - 5 gram fibre for a total count of 25 active carb grams...not sure what the 1/3 cup has offhand. The 2 grams from the eggs and/or protein won't throw you off  You had a very impressive day yesterday!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 12, 2002)

I am going to be away from home ALL day today   For one meal can I pack cherrios instead of oatmeal or it that a "no no"?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2002)

How bout an apple instead.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> How bout an apple instead.




Excellent! You have help me so much


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 12, 2002)

good morning NB!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 13, 2002)

*Bad Day*

7-12-02

No workout today  

Mulit-vitamin
Calcium tab - 600 mg
5 liters of water (I tried)

I went out of order on my carbs...being out of town really messed me up...but I stuck with the meals at first - just in a different order. I will get the hang of this soon.  

Meal #1
Protein shake
    1 scoop of whey Protein
    8 oz water
    1 TBS Heavy Cream
    1 tsp. flax oil
    4 strawberries
    3 oz chicken breast

Meal #2
6 oz Ground Turkey 
2 C spinach
1 TSP Newmans Bal. Vin.
1 tsp flax oil

Meal #3
6 oz chicke breast
3/4 C cooked brown rice
1.25 TBS nat. peanut butter

Meal #4
Tuna (6 oz - drained)
1 TBS full fat mayo
1.5 tsp. flax oil

Bar = beer, tequila  (I was weak!) 

Meal #5
I'd rather not say...


...let's pretend it WASN'T a hamburger  

  Will I ever learn???


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 13, 2002)

Actually, you're doing really well...I'm impressed by how fast you've picked things up....Next time you're out and have to eat a hamburger....ditch the bun first


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Actually, you're doing really well...I'm impressed by how fast you've picked things up....Next time you're out and have to eat a hamburger....ditch the bun first




Last night I was bad and ate the entire bun...but normally when we eat out I would take the top off and eat it like a pizza. Hubby and everyone in the restaurant looks at me like I am silly  

Next time I WILL ditch the bun!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> good morning NB!



Good evening  

It was evening before I read your post.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 13, 2002)

*7-13-02*

Mult-vitamin
Calcium tab - 600 mg

h20 - 6 liters

Meal #1
4 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/2 C oatmeal
1 TBS peanut butter - nat

Meal #2
Tuna (6 oz -drained)
1 TBS real mayo
Apple

Meal #3
6 oz chicken breast (fitday says 4g fat- I thought it was 5g)
1 C broccoli (fitday says this has 3g protein 5 carb)
4 tsp. Newmans Bal. Vin.
1 tsp flax oil

Meal #4
4 oz. 93% ground beef (fitday says extra lean gr. beef - approx. 15g fat)
3/4 brown rice

Meal #5
Same as meal #3 - I made enough for 2 meals at once

Meal #6
Protein shake
1 scoop of whey Protein
8 oz water
3 TBS Heavy Cream
4 strawberries
3 oz chicken breast

FitDay say:

Total:   1962    
Fat: 89  
Carbs: 101  (including veges)
Protein: 192


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2002)

Nice job NB!  Looking good.  Excellent meal plan today.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 14, 2002)

*7-14-02*

Multi-vitamin
Calcium Tab - 600mg

Water - 6 liters

Meal #1
Protein Shake:
31g proein
3 TBS H. cream
8 oz h20
4 strawberries
1/2 C oatmeal

Meal #2
4 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/2 C oatmeal
.4 oz pecans

Meal #3
6 oz chicken breast
3/4 C brown rice
1 TBS Newmans Bal. Vin.
1 tsp flax oil

Meal #4
Tuna (6 oz can - drained)
1 TBS real mayo
1.5 broccoli
1/2 tsp flax oil

Meal #5
Deleted this meal...I fell asleep and didn't eat it. 

Meal #6
FitDay (adjusted) says:

Total:   1839    
Fat: 77  
Carbs: 117  (including veges)
Protein: 172


----------



## Leslie (Jul 14, 2002)

Looking good NB! Isn't the Balsamic Vinegar the best?!
One question about:
Meal #1
Protein Shake
31g proein
3 TBS H. cream
8 oz h20
4 strawberries
1/2 C oatmeal

You may want to ask W8lifter if its ok to have this shake with strawberries ontop of oatmeal.......Just a thought


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Looking good NB! Isn't the Balsamic Vinegar the best?!
> One question about:
> Meal #1
> ...



  You are right I think. I didn't EVEN think about that. I will ask w8lifter or mochy (she's been helping me via PM's). I need to know about that. I just got my meals mixed up and I knew I needed my carbs in my first meal so after I drank my shake I said "oh shiat!" I was supposed to eat my eggs and oatmeal first! So I added oatmeal to the meal #1 like I thought I was supposed to. Oh well. I am learning  

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 14, 2002)

No prob! I did the same yesterday- I switched meal 2 and 3 because I knew I'd be at a restuarant most likely eatting carbs....Then I was pissed because I ended up eatting only fish

Don't worry your are doing great- you will get in down in no time!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2002)

Excellent day NB!  See your getting the hang of it.  I believe Leslie is right bout the strawberries.  I know that I won't use strawberries in my protein shake if I'm having another carb.  The only thing that I see is that maybe meal 2 doesn't have enough fat.  Other than that SWEET!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Excellent day NB!  See your getting the hang of it.  I believe Leslie is right bout the strawberries.  I know that I won't use strawberries in my protein shake if I'm having another carb.  The only thing that I see is that maybe meal 2 doesn't have enough fat.  Other than that SWEET!



Thanx!

I won't ad strawberries if I am going to have oatmeal or some other carb anymore. It just work out this way on accident. 

About meal #2. I used fitdays amounts and it says that I have 15g of fat for that meal. 

egg white - no fat
egg yolk - 5g fat
1/2 C oatmeal - 2g fat
.4 oz pecans (the only nuts I have right now) - 8g of fat

Does this not sound right??


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2002)

Sorry, yeah you are doing so great.  We are all proud of you.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 14, 2002)

*7-15-02*

Multi-vitamin
Calcium tab - 600 mg

Water - 5 liters (I have a hard time drinking enough water)

*Meal 1* 
Protein Shake:
        31g protein
        3 TBS H. Cream
        8oz h20
        4 strawberries

*Meal 2* 
3 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/2 oatmeal
1 TBS peanut butter (nat)

*Meal 3* 
I changed this meal and used the prepared one I missed yesterday. I adjusted Fitday totals as well.
6 oz chicken breast
2 C spinach
1 TBS Newmans bal. vin.
1 tsp flax oil

*Meal 4* 
6 oz white fish
6 oz sweet potato
1 tsp. olive oil
.5 oz pecans

*Meal 5* 
6 oz chicken breast
1 C brussel sprouts (fitday - 17 carbs???can I use this here?)
2 TBS Newmans Bal. Vin.

*Meal 6* 
Same as meal # 1 minus the strawberries

FitDay (adjusted) says:

Total:   2089

Fat: 92  
Carbs: 133  (including veges)
Protein: 187  (kind of low today  )


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 15, 2002)

Just wanted to pop in and say what a great day I was having!! I had a 3 day  laps in my workout, but got up early and to the gym this morning. I have changed my meals and my workouts with some (really a lot of) help from Mochy (Happy Birthday!). For some reason (that time of the month maybe???) I gained 5 more pound (170 lbs) on top of the 2 I had alreadey gained the week before. I was really bummed. Anyway, this morning the scale told me good news!  I was down to 165 lbs. again. Yes! I think I am settling into my new diet and workout schedule...now it is time to drop some bf!! 

Thanks mochy!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 15, 2002)

If you have been working out, it could be muscle. Or just extra water. Don't worry about the scale, just go on how you LOOK


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh yeah, I have been unusually hungry today.  I am sticking to my planned meals really well. I only have 20 min to my next one and Mmmmm...I can't w8 (but I will). Eating every 3 hours makes it easier to not cheat because its not a long time to have to w8 until it is time to eat again. I hope it passes though.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 15, 2002)

Being hungry is a GOOD thing!!! It means your meal plan is working, in other words, your metabolism is REVVED UP!! Good job


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey NB!  Doing great.  The brussel sprouts are fine.  Try excluding the veggies from your totals.  They don't really count.  Also the reason that your protein is lower today is cuz of meal 2. 

Take care


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Hey NB!  Doing great.  The brussel sprouts are fine.  Try excluding the veggies from your totals.  They don't really count.  Also the reason that your protein is lower today is cuz of meal 2.
> 
> Take care



Yum on the brussel sprouts! Do I not ad the veges to FitDay at all?

Do calories and protein from the veges not count??  

And for meal #2...I should ad more egg whites, right?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Being hungry is a GOOD thing!!! It means your meal plan is working, in other words, your metabolism is REVVED UP!! Good job




REALLY??? Fuqing awesome!

And thanx to you too, Leslie. You have also help me a lot. I couldn't have gotten started without ya'lls help. LOL...yes I AM from Texas.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 15, 2002)

*7-15-02 workout*

9:30 AM 

Incline bench 4 sets - 6 x 95, 7 x 95, 5 x 95, 5 x 105

Incline fly 3 sets - 10 x 25, 8 x 27, 8 x 27

Flat bench 4 sets - 10 x 95, 10 x 95, 8 x 105, 8 x 105

Lying tricep extention 3 sets - 10 x 55, 10 x 55, 5 x 55

DB kickbacks 3 sets - 10 x 22, 10 x 22, 10 x 22

DB tricep extentions 3 sets - 9 x 25, 10 x 30, 10 x 30


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi! I just wanted to tell you that you are doing awesome! I most lurk here but always read your journal!

I've traveled a similar road as you and finally got my ass in gear!

Congrats on your success...you will without a doubt reach your goals!

Best!
Hammer


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Hi! I just wanted to tell you that you are doing awesome! I most lurk here but always read your journal!
> 
> I've traveled a similar road as you and finally got my ass in gear!
> ...



Thank you so much for the encouraging words! Glad you go in gear, too.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 16, 2002)

*7-16-02*

Multi-vitamin
Calcium tab - 600 mg

Water - ???

*Meal #1* 
Protein shake - same as usual in other posts (h. cream - no flax w/ strawberries)

*Meal #2* 
5 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/2 C oatmeal
1 TBS peanut butter

*Meal #3* 
6 oz chicken
1.5 C cauliflower
4 tsp Newmans bal. vin.
1 tsp flax oil


*Meal #4* 
Tuna (6oz can - drained)
1 TBS real mayo
1 tsp flax oil
1 apple

*Meal #5* 
Protein shake
31g protein powder
2 TBS h. cream
8 oz h20
1 tsp flax oil

*Meal #6* 
6 oz lean turkey
1.5 C brussel sprouts (Mmmm  )
2 TBS Newmans bal. vin.

FitDay says:

Total:   1946    
Fat: 92  
Carbs: 95  
Protein: 192  

I am still using FitDay totals with veges. I don't know if I am supposed to not add them to Fitday at all or what. Do I not add veges and try to reach my goals without the veges #'s? Do I need to to used protein # from veges just not carbs? I am confused again.   Whats new? LOL


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2002)

Hi NB - I don't even add the veggies at all into fitday.  As long as your eating the right amounts they don't even count in your daily totals.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2002)

you are kickin ass girl!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 16, 2002)

*Body fat test*

I scheduled a body fat test with a trainer at my gym for tomorrow. I am soooo nervous. When I had it done 6 weeks ago she said we would check in again in 3 months...I was thinking DAMN that is forever away and didn't worry about it anymore. Now I want to see how I am progressing - if I am progressing at all. I am nervous that I will be the same 26% I was or even worse...more  I have eaten right so I hope it is not more and I have worked out religously so maybe it is better  Don't pay any attention to me...I just need to vent because I am nervous.  

I will post my results, good or bad, tomorrow.

Woo Hoo!! I got 2 complements today. A pretty built guy from the fire dept here works out at the same gym I do. I see him quite often. Well today he came over and said "I just wanted to know how much weight you have lost?" So I told him. Then he went on to say that he has seen me workingout over the past few month and said to himself if I continued to workout as hard as I was then I was going to really lose weight and change my body. Then he told me he thought I looked great and I was doing a great job! I felt sooo good after that. I was walking on air when I left the gym and went to the grocery store. While I was in line a lady came up to me and said "WOW" you must workout a lot. I told her yes and chatted for a minute. I was really on cloud nine when I left the store. Just wanted to tell you about my great morning.  

If you haven't seen my before and after pics...go to my web site at the bottom of my post.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Hi NB - I don't even add the veggies at all into fitday.  As long as your eating the right amounts they don't even count in your daily totals.



Ok, I won't add them anymore. So I need to get the totals we set up without the veges...correct? I def. have some work setting up my meal better then. THANX!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> you are kickin ass girl!









 Thanx man!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 16, 2002)

*7-16-02 Workout*

Behind neck press 3 sets 10 x 45, 10 x 50, 8 x 55

Lever shoulder press 3 sets 12 x 80, 6 x 90, 6 x 80

Upright row 3 sets 10 x 45, 10 x 50, 10 x 55

Cable upright row 3 sets 10 x 60, 10 x 60, 10 x 70

BB row 3 sets 10 x 50, 8 x 55, 10 x 55

DB row 3 sets 10 x 22(each db), 10 x 22(ea. db), 10 x 25(ea. db)

Reverse curl 3 sets 10 x 45, 10 x 45, 10 x 45

Wrist curl 3 sets 10 x 50, 15 x 50, 17 x 50

I don't know what this one is called. I rolled a 10 lb. weight up on a bar with a rope and rolled it back down. I did this 3 times.


AHHHH!  I FEEL GOOD!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 16, 2002)

Morning NB
I just checked out your site and HOLY SHIAT!! You have come so FAR!  I have all the confidence you will complete your fitness journey!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Morning NB
> I just checked out your site and HOLY SHIAT!! You have come so FAR!  I have all the confidence you will complete your fitness journey!









 Yes I have! I will get there!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

I will have to come in and say hi, I try not to ignore anyone.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I will have to come in and say hi, I try not to ignore anyone.



Hi!  Thanx for stopping in.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Good morning NB.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Good morning NB.



So far it is! Thanx.  

Good morning to you, too.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

My trainer destroyed me last night. Oh the pain.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2002)

good morning NB!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> good morning NB!!




Good morning to you, too, NT! Nice to see you. 
I would stay and catch up on the bs with you more, but I was just logging off to go to the gym.   Woo Hoo!! It is leg day


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2002)

be it far from me to keep a beauty from her workout ... you go have at'er.  We'll catch up later ...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 17, 2002)

*7-17-02*

Multi-vitamin
Calcium tab - 600mg

Water - ??

*Meal #1* 
Protein shake (as in other posts)

*Meal #2* 
5 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/2 C oatmeal w/ water
1 TBS peanut butter

*Meal #3* 
6 oz chicken breast
1.5 C broccoli
4 tsp Newmans bal. vin.
1 tsp flax

*Meal #4* 
Tuna (6 oz can - drained)
1 TBS real mayo
1 tsp flax
1 apple

*Meal #5* 
6 oz lean ground turkey
1.5 C cauliflower
4 tsp. Newmans bal vin
1 tsp flax oil

*Meal #6* 
6 oz chicken breast
2 C romaine
1 TBS real mayo

Total:   1824    
Fat: 89  (got close)
Carbs: 59  (without veges  )
Protein: 194


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 17, 2002)

*Woo Hoo!!!*

I went and had my bf tested today. Was I ever nervous. The trainer kept checking herself because the caliper #'s were different than what she expected. I weighed in at 163 lbs. (167 last time), so I am back to 85 lbs of weight lost. 

That is only 4 pounds lighter than I weighed when she tested me 6 weeks ago...BUT I was at 23% body fat instead of 26%! I was so excited. That means I am definitely going in the right direction. The trainer was really surprised. I told her that I was hitting the weights pretty hard. I guess she didn't believe me.  

Does anyone know how to figure out how much muscle I put on? I am just curious.

I am losing weight steadily. I have lost about 3% every 6 weeks since January. Isn't that cool?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 17, 2002)

*7-17-02 Workout*

weighted back ext. 3 sets - 10 x 20, 10 x 35, 10 x 35

(free weight) squats 4 sets - 10 x 155, 10 x 155, 10 x 155, 10 x 155

seated calf machine 3 sets - 20 x 95, 12 x 130, 12 x 130

good mornings 3 sets - 12 x 65, 12 x 65, 10 x 70

standing leg curl 3 sets - 10 x 70, 10 x 70, 10 x70

leg ext. 4 sets - 15 x 70, 15 x 70, 10 x 80, 10 x 80


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 17, 2002)

That is fantastic!! As far as figuring lean mass, multiply your body weight by your body fat %. That will give you fat mass then subtract that from your total weight to get your lean mass. 

Do that now and for whatever other measures you want to compare to. 

I keep track of that for myself too  because I want to maintain lean mass. That is my way of making sure 

 Keep up the great work!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> That is fantastic!! As far as figuring lean mass, multiply your body weight by your body fat %. That will give you fat mass then subtract that from your total weight to get your lean mass.
> 
> Do that now and for whatever other measures you want to compare to.
> ...




Great!  Thanx. I will add that to my other logs LOL. I have so many, but it is great go back and see what I did on a different day. I can add it to my weight sheet.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2002)

Hi NB!  I'm so happy for you about your fat loss. Congrats girl!  Your kicking ass now!  

Your carbs seems to be a little too low without a carb up.  I think in meal 1 you need to add more carbs.  My suggestion would be to ditch the strawberries and add 1/2 C. Oats or brown rice or sweet potato.  The carb count is too low without any carb ups and I know you didn't want to do that.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Hi NB!  I'm so happy for you about your fat loss. Congrats girl!  Your kicking ass now!
> 
> Your carbs seems to be a little too low without a carb up.  I think in meal 1 you need to add more carbs.  My suggestion would be to ditch the strawberries and add 1/2 C. Oats or brown rice or sweet potato.  The carb count is too low without any carb ups and I know you didn't want to do that.



Thanx! I am excited, too!

I will do whatever you think. You haven't steered me wrong 

I will add the oats (or other you listed) to meal #1. If you think I need to change and do carb ups...I will


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2002)

NB you don't need to carb up.  Just need to increase your active carb intake a little more.  Thats why I said don't count the veggies so we could all see what you actually eating for active carbs.  Now that you didn't add them, IMO its too low for you, which is why I said add oats in meal 1.  Also, looking again at your meals, I would increase your egg whites to 6 or 7 instead of 5 in Meal 2. You can keep the yolk to 1 providing you get enough fat from another source but I think you need more protein there.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> NB you don't need to carb up.  Just need to increase your active carb intake a little more.  Thats why I said don't count the veggies so we could all see what you actually eating for active carbs.  Now that you didn't add them, IMO its too low for you, which is why I said add oats in meal 1.  Also, looking again at your meals, I would increase your egg whites to 6 or 7 instead of 5 in Meal 2. You can keep the yolk to 1 providing you get enough fat from another source but I think you need more protein there.



You got it! I will do that, starting tomorrow. I always appreciate your comments and suggestions. Anytime you think I need to change something let me know. 

I am amazed at how good I feel. I was hugry for part of one day the other day, but other than that I really feel satisfied. No desire to cheat. Really quite weird...weird, but nice!

The trainer that did my bf today, told me not do so much heavy weights and that I should do a lot more cardio. I tried to tell her that I liked weight lifting and the body building...she wouldn't really listen so I said "ok" and now I am going to do what the hell I wanna do.  She *told* me that I didn't want to bulk up. I do. I mean I don't want to the hulk but I do want muscle and a lot of it. 

Sorry...just blah blah blah. I didnt' want to have to start anther post to bore you with the trainer details.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2002)

NB - Thats Bull SHIT!  And anybody here will tell you, as a women you cannot get big and bulky like a guy.  Its impossible naturally, for a female to bulk.  You always want to lift heavy.  Always lift heavy.  The more muscle you have the more fat youll burn.  And don't do anymore cardio that what your doing now.  It will just burn your muscle away.  I have heard this so many times from other people and now Im gonna use it.  Look around at the gym tomorrow, notice the people that are always doing cardio everyday, 6 months ago they were probably doing the same cardio everyday and they probably don't look any different today than they did 6 months ago.  Gaining muscle is the way to lose fat not cardio.  Im glad you told her no, she doesn't know what she is talking about.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> .....I have heard this so many times from other people and now Im gonna use it.  Look around at the gym tomorrow, notice the people that are always doing cardio everyday, 6 months ago they were probably doing the same cardio everyday and they probably don't look any different today than they did 6 months ago.  ......


 OMG!!! That is soooo weird that you say that! I was talking to the cleaning lady at my gym yesterday and you know that is what she said. I had stopped downstairs in the cardio room to talk to her and give her my web site so she could see my progress. She was looking around at all of the people using the cardio equip. and saying that she had been working there for years and I was the ONLY one she had seen make such big changes! I know it is because of the weight training! That really is weird though, but you are right. 

Thanx for backing me up!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

Morning NB
Congrats on your BF%!  That is so good! That kind of thing keeps you going 
As for what MOchy said about the cardio people- it is true....I know because I was one of them


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2002)

NB - I didn't see any meal plan here today.  How you doing?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi NB! 
Just wanted to pop in and say you're doing awesome!!  
looked at your "before pics" on your website, and wow, you've had incredible progress!! Keep it up, I know you can do it! 
Take care,
NG


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

Good morning NB


----------



## EarWax (Jul 19, 2002)

Doing great NB keep it up!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> NB - I didn't see any meal plan here today.  How you doing?



I am fine LOL thank you. Very well in fact. I am settling in and it is relatively easy to eat like this. I am happy. 

I haven't posted yet because I was clean out my shed (ughhh!!) for a garage sale we had today and will still have tomorrow. I busted my ass all day long yesterday after an awesome Tae 'Bo workout in the AM. I musta burn a ton of calories!

I am going to go post yesterdays stuff and todays right now.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 19, 2002)

Oh Good because we thought you were slacking!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 19, 2002)

*7-18-02 Meals*

Multi-vitamin
1 Calcium tab - 600mg

Water - 9 to 10 liters (I sweated A LOT today working in my hot ass shed)

*Meal # 1*
1.5 scoops of protein
3 TBS h. cream
1/2 C oatmeal w/ water

*Meal # 2* 
6 oz chicken breast
3/4 C brown rice
4 tsp N B vin.
1 tsp flax

*Meal # 3* 
6 oz lean ground turkey
1.5 C brussel sprouts
4 tsp N B vin
1 tsp flax

*Meal # 4* 
Tuna (6 oz can - drained)
1 TBS real mayo
1 tsp flax
1 apple

*Meal # 5* 
6 oz chicken breast
1.5 C broc, caul, & mushrooms
4 tsp N B vin.
1 tsp flax

*Meal # 6* 
6 oz lean ground turkey
1.5 C romaine
2 TBS N B vin.

FitDay says:

Total:   2096    

Fat: 93  
Carbs: 90  
Protein: 222  


*Workout* 

25 minutes of Tae 'Bo
crunches 3 sets of 50
Leg raises 3 sets of 12
**I was short on time today.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 19, 2002)

*7-19-02 Meals*

Multi-vitamin
Calcium tab - 600 mg

Water - ???

*Meal #1* 
7 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/2 C oatmeal w/ water
1 TBS peanut butter

*Meal #2* 
Tuna (6 oz can - drained)
1 TBS real mayo
1 tsp flax
1 apple

*Meal #3* 
6 oz chicken breast
1.5 C cauliflower
4 tsp N B vin.
1 tsp flax

*Meal #4* 
6 oz turkey breast
6 oz sweet potatoe
5 tsp N B vin
1/2 tsp flax

*Meal #5* 
6 oz fish - broiled
1.5 cup romaine
1/2 TBS real mayo
1 tsp olive oil

*Meal #6* 
6 oz chicken breast
1.5 C broccoli
2 TBS N B vin

 FitDay says: 

1995 total cal.

Fat: 89  (close enough??)
Carbs: 89  
Protein: 209  

*Workout* 

shrugs 4 sets - 10 x 52, 10 x 52, 10 x 57, 10 x 67

bb curls 3 sets - 10 x 42, 10 x 52, 4 x 52

db curls 4 sets - 10 x 27, 10 x 27, 10 x 27, 9 x 27

db row 3 sets - 10 x 37, 10 x 42, 10 x 42

low row mach 4 sets - 10 x 100, 10 x 100, 7 x 110, 7 x 110

lat pull 4 sets - 10 x 90, 10 x 90, 6 x 100, 6 x 100

seated row mach 3 sets 10 x 100, 10 x 100, 10 x 100

Tried to do pull-ups...tooo tired.  Oh well, I will start with that next time.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 19, 2002)

*Glutamine*

mochy, you were telling me I needed to get some glutamine. I have some. How much do I need to take and how often. I have had it a few days and I just forgot to ask.

Thanx!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 19, 2002)

Very nice NB!  You have picked this up so fast and your meals look just about perfect.

The glutamine take 1 heaping tsp. twice a day.  I just put it in my shakes.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hi NB!
> Just wanted to pop in and say you're doing awesome!!
> looked at your "before pics" on your website, and wow, you've had incredible progress!! Keep it up, I know you can do it!
> ...




Thanx! My website helps keep me motivated!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Very nice NB!  You have picked this up so fast and your meals look just about perfect.
> 
> The glutamine take 1 heaping tsp. twice a day.  I just put it in my shakes.



I had (have) a GREAT teacher! I really do think I am getting the hang of it.

I will have to wait until payday, but I will get some glutamine...how many grams a day do I need? Is the pill form not good to use?

Gotta run and post workout and meals.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: 7-19-02 Meals*



> _*Originally posted by newly_buff *_
> Multi-vitamin
> Calcium tab - 600 mg
> 
> ...



WHAT A SHITTY FUKING FRIDAY! My day ended really crappy. My husband and I got into a really, really bad fight. I ended up going to bed...I only ate 3.5 of my meals listed here.

Then Saturday I only ate 3 meals...plus we went out to the bar. I was good and didn't drink lots and lots, but I did drink. I didn't even have one beer...yeah! good for me BUT I did have 2 shots of tequila. Bad me  

Is this going to mess me up really bad?? I am better and back on the right road today. I will post my meals shortly.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 21, 2002)

*Meals for 7-20-02*

Multi-vitamin
Calcium tab - 600 mg

water - ??

*Meal #1* 
7 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/2 C oatmeal w/ water
2 cups coffee - caff. free
2 TBS h cream

*Meal #2* 
6 oz chicken breast
1 grapefruit
1.25 TBS peanut butter

*Meal #3* 
6 oz chicken breast
1.5 C broccoli
4 tsp Newmans bal vin
1 tsp flax

*Meal #4* 
2 tequila shots (I know...  )

*Meal #5* 
none

*Meal #6* 
none

FitDay says:

Total:   1466    
Fat: 50 g
Carbs: 76 g
Protein: 128 g
Alcohol: 28 g


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 21, 2002)

*Meal 7-21-02*

Mulit-vitamin
Calcium tab - 600 mg

water - 6 liters


*Meal #1* 
7 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/2 C oatmeal w/ water
2 cups coffee - caff. free
2 TBS h cream

*Meal #2* 
4 oz extra lean groun beef (96/4)
1 grapefruit
*This was a poor meal and I know it. I was at the park and didn't have all of my info so I had to wing it.* 

*Meal #3* 
6 oz chicken breast
1.5 C broccoli
4 tsp Newmans bal vin
1 tsp flax

*Meal #4* 
Tuna (6 oz can - drained)
1 TBS real mayo
1 tsp flax
1 apple

*Meal #5* 
none  
*Meal #6* 
none  

Total:   1319    
Fat: 54  
Carbs: 80  
Protein: 129

*Workout*
Traded Sunday for off day


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 21, 2002)

*Workout 7-21-02*

No weights

27 minutes (cross trainer) cardio

Incline leg lift/crunches with slow drop 2 sets x 10

Seated crunch 3 sets - 40 lbs x 15, 40 lbs x 15, 50 lbs x 15


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2002)

Hi NB - don't worry bout the tequlia shots but you did miss too many meals this weekend.  I fell asleep Sat and Sun and missed my last meals of the day.  Just get back and track and you'll be fine.  Your meal plans are looking fantastic.  Good Job!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Hi NB - don't worry bout the tequlia shots but you did miss too many meals this weekend.  I fell asleep Sat and Sun and missed my last meals of the day.  Just get back and track and you'll be fine.  Your meal plans are looking fantastic.  Good Job!




Ok, thank you mochy.

I wanted to share with you just a second. I was at the gym late on Friday (I usually go in the AM) and I ran into a woman who I have seen a couple of time over the past 6 months. She has a great body and workouts out regularly. She stopped her workout to come tell me how well she thought I was doing and wanted to know if I was going to compete someday! I was thinking COOL! Anyway, that lead from one thing to another and we started chatting about workouts and meals. I was soooo excited, I knew what she was talking about (I could keep up!!) and I could share my exercise and meal plan. It was a super moment in my life. I really am learning and making life changes. I know this sound small, but it was a big deal because it meant mega understanding for me. Then she said what a wonderful diet I was on and my workout sounded fantastic. I told her I had only been using it for a week, but I was feeling really, really good. Then she said...just wait...in 3 more week I would see a big difference. I can't wait!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 22, 2002)

That's awesome NB! As for your tequila and missed meals...well...there is nothing you can do to correct it but it sounds like you are back on track already and that's the important part!

That's a great story about your conversation at the gym! I have people at work ask me about my training and nutrition. It's a great feeling for sure!

I'm wondering how long you have been following the cutting diet. I just started it on Thursday of last week but so far so good. I'm still getting used to it and would be lost if my paper ever blew away 

Anyway..you are doing great and it's so inspiring to me because I've been there! If I ever get brave enough I will create a website too! 

Have a great day!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> .......I'm wondering how long you have been following the cutting diet. I just started it on Thursday of last week but so far so good. I'm still getting used to it and would be lost if my paper ever blew away ......
> Have a great day!



I just started this diet with mochy's help (and some from Leslie and J'Bo) on July 10th. I feel absolutely wonderful! I am finding the menu is easy to follow and I am very satified. I am losing bf and I can sooooo tell lately. I guess I am getting to the point that even small changes are really noticeable. My legs (I retain the most fat here  ) had this one little fat roll just under where my shorts leg would end...AND ITS GONE!! I was walking from one side of the weight room to the other and I could see a lot of muscle definition when I looked in the mirror. I was shocked! But very happy! I am seeing other changes, but I won't bore you with the details.

You don't need that paper lol...I bet you do most of your planning from your head if you think about it.  It didn't take me long at all to get the groove. But I will admit that my "paper" is always with me in my journal...just in case LMAO


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 22, 2002)

*Meals 7-22-02*

Mulit-vitamin
Calcium tab - 600 mg

water - 6 liters (whew! I did it.)

Meal #1 
7 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/2 C oatmeal w/ water
2 cups coffee - decaff. 
2 TBS h cream
**I forgot to add that I used a packet of splenda in each cup of coffee...woo hoo, I finally found the damn stuff.

Meal #2 
6 oz lean ground turkey 
1 apple
1 TBS Newmans bal vin
1/2 fresh jalapeño

Meal #3 
4 oz extra lean goound beef (96/4)
1.5 C romaine
4 tsp Newmans bal vin
1 tsp flax

Meal #4 
6 oz chicken breast
3/4 C brown rice
1 TBS Newmans bal vin
1 tsp flax oil

Meal #5 
Tuna (6 oz can - drained)
1 TBS real mayo
1 tsp flax
1.5 C broccoli

Meal #6 
6 oz lean ground turkey 
1.5 C cauliflower
4 tsp Newmans bal vin
1 tsp olive oil
1/2 fresh jalapeño

Total:   2039    

Fat: 91  
Carbs: 95  
Protein: 208  


*Workout*
I couldn't get to the gym today. We had a pipe break. I did few things at home.

db one arm tricep ext. 4 sets - 20 x 10 lbs, 20 x 10lbs,  6 x 20lbs, 5 x 20lbs

weighted bench dip  5 sets - 10 x bw, 15 x bw, 15 x bw, 12 x bw+20lbs, 12 x bw+20lbs

push-ups 4 sets - 15 x bw, 15 x bw, 15 x bw, 15 x bw
**This is exceptional for me since I could not do ONE push-up in December 2001  

db tricep ext. 3 sets 10 x 20lbs, 10 x 20lbs, 10 x 20lbs

The pipe is fixed so I get to go back to the gym in the morning!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 22, 2002)

J'Bo,
  I just wanted to let you know that I have only had 2 diet sodas since July 11. That is really impressive for me. I do believe I have kicked the habit LOL. I have been drinking lots and lots of water.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 22, 2002)

*Meals 7-23-02*

Mulit-vitamin
Calcium tab - 600 mg

water - ??

Meal #1 
7 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/2 C oatmeal w/ water
2 cups coffee - decaff. w/ splenda
2 TBS h cream

Meal #2 
Tuna (6 oz can - drained)
1 TBS real mayo
1 tsp flax
1 apple

Meal #3 
6 oz lean ground turkey 
1.5 C romaine
1 TBS Newmans bal vin
1 tsp olive oil
1/2 fresh jalapeño

Meal #4 
6 oz chicken breast
3/4 C brown rice
1 TBS Newmans bal vin
1 tsp flax oil

Meal #5 
4 oz lean ground beef (96/4) 
1.5 C cauliflower
1 TBS Newmans bal vin
1 tsp olive oil
1/2 fresh jalapeño

Meal #6 
6 oz chicken breast
1.5 C cauliflower
1 TBS Newmans bal vin
1 tsp flax oil

FitDay totals not posted yet.

*EDIT:* 
Total:   2002    
Fat: 90  
Carbs: 93  (without veges)
Protein: 201


----------



## Jodi (Jul 23, 2002)

Someones out of protein powder.  Hi NB.  How you doing.  Lost any more w8?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Someones out of protein powder.  Hi NB.  How you doing.  Lost any more w8?



LOL Not "out" it is just the crap I have is crap. Hubby and I are fighting over money so I can't buy anymore, yet. With the powder I had...my protein was very low with the meals my protein is where is should be. 

Is it bad that I have to eat instead of use a shake? I will get some more powder as soon as hubby gets his head out of his  

I haven't gotten on the scale  I can't believe it! Monday was the weigh in day, but I couldn't get the the gym so I will weigh in today. We will see. My shorts are definitely fitting looser...I even got into a pair I didn't fit into before...but I don't know if my weight had changed


----------



## Jodi (Jul 23, 2002)

Real food is better than protein powder anyway, but thats kind of wierd that he won't let you buy it.  In overall it costs less than eating almost half a pound of chicken at each meal.  You can get 5lbs of powder for $30.00 and that will last about a month.   Good Luck!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Real food is better than protein powder anyway, but thats kind of wierd that he won't let you buy it.  In overall it costs less than eating almost half a pound of chicken at each meal.  You can get 5lbs of powder for $30.00 and that will last about a month.   Good Luck!



It not that he won't let me...he is just being a butt. I know it is cheaper...he is hard headed  but thanx.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> ......Lost any more w8?



I weighed in today and I am still at 163.5 - no more change. But I know I am making progress. I have some shorts that fit snug when they are fresh out of the dryer and then they loosen a little after wearing them (denim does that). Now I put them on right out of the dryer and they are NOT snug so good things MUST be going on! Yeah!!  My husband says I need more shorts...I want to wait and make them baggy LOL


----------



## Leslie (Jul 23, 2002)

What protein powder do u use?

Btw Excellent about the shorts!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 23, 2002)

*Workout 7-23-02*

db lat raises 4 sets - 12 by 20lbs(ea.), 12 x 20lbs(ea.), 12 x 20lbs(ea.),  10 x 22lbs(ea.)

bb behind the neck press 4 sets - 10 x 50, 10 x 50, 10 x 50, 7 x 55

bb (bent over) row 4 sets - 10 x 50, 10 x 50, 10 x 50, 10 x 50

db shoulder press 3 sets - 9 x 30lbs(ea.), 10 x 30lbs(ea.), 10 x 30lbs(ea.)

rope roll(curl)???Don't know the name 2 sets 

bb wrist curl 2 sets - 20 x 45lbs, 12 x 50lbs

...ran out of time  I wanted to do a couple more things - maybe next time


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> What protein powder do u use?
> 
> Btw Excellent about the shorts!



Some crap I bought at Walmart   It was stupid...but convenient. Now I know better. I will go to the health food store next time.

Thanx about the shorts! I am soooo jazzed!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by newly_buff *_
> 
> 
> Some crap I bought at Walmart   It was stupid...but convenient. Now I know better. I will go to the health food store next time.
> ...




A piece of advice about Health stores. Be sure to price out the powders in diff stores. I hae found Vitamin Shop to be ok, GNC is a ripoff!..Your best bet is to buy thru the internet and have it shipped to you.  I am lucky as I know a guy that sells supplements so I get the powder for dirt cheap. But before that I would go online for the cheapest bargain...Just an idea. Let us know how you make out!

Remember to watch the carb and sugar counts....


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mochy said the same thing about ordering it...cheaper online. I will do that I think. Great idea, thanx. Yes, I will watch the carb and sugar counts. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 23, 2002)

Hi NB! I've recently switched to Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey and love the flavor!

For a 5lb tub, it only cost 28.99 locally and I know you can get it a bit cheaper online!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 24, 2002)

Woo Hoo!! Ok, I know I said I wasn't going to get on the scale but once a week...but my clothes are feeling a tiny bit looser so I said "what the hell!" Anyway, I got on the scale this evening AFTER I had eaten lots today and drank sooo much water and guess what the scale said...  162lbs!!! I lost one more pound, maybe a little more since I was 'full' LOL Things are looking so good for me.  

Thanx mochy and everyone who has helped me and encouraged me. I am starting to kick some butt!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2002)

YEAHHHHHHH NB - Congratulations!  You are doing so well.  Keep up the good work and remember its not your weight that really matters is how you look and feel.  Especially in your clothes because thats how you know youve lost fat.  Good For you and I will talk to you when I get back.  I on the other hand may have to have a few small cheats on my vacation.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

eXCELLENT NB! I am happy for you hon! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 24, 2002)

*Meals 7-24-02*

Mulit-vitamin
Calcium tab - 600 mg

water - 7 liters

Meal #1 
7 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/2 C oatmeal w/ water
2 cups coffee - decaff. w/ splenda
2 TBS h cream

Meal #2 
6 oz chicken breast
3/4 C brown rice
1 TBS Newmans bal vin
1 tsp flax oil

Meal #3 
6 oz chicken breast
1.5 C broccoli
1 TBS Newmans bal vin
1 tsp olive oil

Meal #4 
Tuna (6 oz can - drained)
1 TBS real mayo
1 tsp flax
1 apple

Meal #5 
4 oz lean ground beef (96/4) 
1.5 romaine & mushrooms
1 TBS Newmans bal vin
1 tsp olive oil

Meal #6 
6 oz fish
1.5 C cauliflower
1 TBS Newmans bal vin
1 tsp flax oil


FitDay says:

Total:   1982  (a little low   )  
Fat: 91  
Carbs: 91  
Protein: 194  (a little low   )


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> YEAHHHHHHH NB - Congratulations!  You are doing so well.  Keep up the good work and remember its not your weight that really matters is how you look and feel.  Especially in your clothes because thats how you know youve lost fat.  Good For you and I will talk to you when I get back.  I on the other hand may have to have a few small cheats on my vacation.




OH!! Thats right...you are sooo lucky. Happy vacationing! We will miss you   BUT we will get over it and be waiting anxiously for vacation details.   HAVE A GREAT TIME!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> eXCELLENT NB! I am happy for you hon!



Thanx Leslie


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 24, 2002)

*Workout 7-24-02*

What a super workout I had today! It was great!

squats 4 sets - 10 x 155, 10 x 155, 10 x 165, 10 x 165

seated calf mach. 3 sets - 15 x 130, 15 x 130, 15 x 130

standing leg curl 4 sets - 10 x 70, 10 x 70, 10 x 75, 10 x 75

standing calf mach. 3 sets - 12 x 485, 15 x 485, 15 x 485

leg ext. 3 sets - 10 x 80, 10 x 80, 10 x 80

abductor 3 sets x 30

adductor 3 sets x 30


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by newly_buff *_
> 
> 
> 
> OH!! Thats right...you are sooo lucky. Happy vacationing! We will miss you   BUT we will get over it and be waiting anxiously for vacation details.   HAVE A GREAT TIME!



Thanks NB!  I can't sleep right now Im so excited.  I am so needing this vacation.

BTW - with weights like that, girl you must be packing on the muscle.  GO NB!!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> BTW - with weights like that, girl you must be packing on the muscle.  GO NB!!!!



Yes I am! I am seeing tremendous gains (in muscle) and progress lately. I was already lifting pretty heavy BUT it is getting even better here recently. Must be the diet


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 25, 2002)

*Meals 7-25-02*

Multi-vitamin
Cal Tab - 600 mg

water - ??

*Meal #1* 
7 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal with water
1/2 apple
2 cups decaf coffee
2 tbs h cream
**oops! I only drank one of these cups of coffee with creamer. I set my 2nd cup down and left the house with it  

*Meal #2* 
tuna (1 can - drained)
1 tbs real mayo
1 tsp flax oil
1 apple

*Meal #3* 
6 oz chicken breast
1.5 C romaine & mushrooms
4 tsp nbv
1 olive oil

*Meal #4* 
6 oz fish
3/4 C brown rice
1 tbs nbv
1/2 tbs peanut butter

*Meal #5* 
7 oz lean ground beef (96/4)
1.5 C spinach
1 tbs nbv
1 tsp flax oil

*Meal #6* 
6 oz chicken breast
1.5 C cauliflower
4 tsp nbv
1 tsp flax oil


FitDay says:

Total:   2018 

Fat: 88  
Carbs: 92  
Protein: 210


----------



## craig777 (Jul 25, 2002)

Good morning NB


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

Good morning NB!

Noticed there was another 3 pounds added to the lost totat - excellent!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Good morning NB




Now I can wish you a good afternoon!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Good morning NB!
> 
> Noticed there was another 3 pounds added to the lost totat - excellent!!




I will wish you a good afternoon today, too NT. Glad you weren't gone to long. I woulda missed ya!

Thanx on the 3 more pounds. I am soooo jazzed about it. I think the diet mochy set up for me is starting to settle in. I hope it keeps going! I have a goal to meet in October!! Woo hoo I am gonna make it, too!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 25, 2002)

*Workout 7-25-02*

Another great day...I feel awesome!!!

Crosstrainer(what is it called???) on interval for 28 minutes, dist - 2.4 miles, cal. - 301

decline sit-ups 3 sets - 20, 10, 10

incline leg lift (and lower) 2 sets [this kills me] 10, 9

hanging leg lift 4 sets - 15, 15, 15, 15

ab crunch roll bar 4 sets - 15, 15, 15, 15

ab crunch mach 4 sets 15 x 50lbs, 15 x 40lbs, 15 x 50lbs, 15 x 50lbs


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by newly_buff *_
> I hope it keeps going! I have a goal to meet in October!! Woo hoo I am gonna make it, too!!



Ditto girl! My goal is October as well when I show Monica Brant my before photo with her from Jan 2001. 

We'll both get there with bells on


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 26, 2002)

Morning NB!!

How goes your Friday?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 29, 2002)

NB, where have ya been????


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> NB, where have ya been????



Yeah where are u.  Anyone know where she's been?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

ppssstttt ... come out come out wherever you are!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Sep 8, 2002)

*I am back!!*

What a fuqing mess! My computer crashed and I have just now been able to get on it without too much effort. I have been able to come in and read messages only once in weeks. This computer is "fired" which is ok because it has already quit. We are getting a new one this week...I hope.

Anyway, I am doing ok. I have been continuing to work, but my diet has stopped for the time being. I am so freaking busy that I don't know which way is up anymore. That is another reason I may not be in much for awhile. I am taking 17 hours in school and one of the asshole teachers seems to think we don't have any other classes but hers...argh!!! 

I will say that even though I have been really busy...I have not missed a workout. They are too important to me. I need them for my sanity and my stress level managment.

I missed you all sooooo much. 

I have not gained or lost any weight which in not good, but definitely not bad  

Lets see, oh...I know what I wanted to say. My blood pressure is really good now. It was at 145/95 this time last year and now it is 120/70....and my resting heart rate went from 78 to 54!!! I feel awesome...well at least when I am not completely stressed out - which is a lot since school started. I think I would be a complete nut case if I wasn't workingout.

Ok, well enough with the book. I just wanted to say I am back and I am glad to be back.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

Yeah!!!  Welcome back!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2002)

NB!  Nice to see you back.  We've missed you.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Sep 9, 2002)

Thank you guys! I have really missed you all, too. I am glad to be back.

Please be patient with me. I have a tone of homework and a crappy computer both of which will eventually get better.


----------

